# Car hire without credit card



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi
I have just moved from Spain and its taking ages for my Spanish bank to issue my new Credit card to here. and I'm still waiting for my Visa to be stamped here so can't get a card here yet.


my question is does anybody know of a car hire company where I can hire a car without using a credit card

Thanks


Mayotom


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

You'll probably have to try the car rental places in Naif. They'll probably expect a monetary deposit and will want to keep your passport until you return the car.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

*thanks*



DesertStranded said:


> You'll probably have to try the car rental places in Naif. They'll probably expect a monetary deposit and will want to keep your passport until you return the car.


Thanks DesertStranded

Will try that, however I'm in the process of getting my Residence Visa Sorted and will send it for stamping next week so will need the Passport

Thanks

mayotom


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I think any car rental agency will want to hold on to your passport so it looks like you will have to take taxis til your visa is sorted. Holding onto passports is how they guard against people not paying for or not returning the cars.


----------

